# ***need Help With Tiny Fu621d Scanner Please***



## ilovenikes (Mar 25, 2006)

hello everyone i am such a newb when it comes to computers so i came here for some help. i have a TINY FU621D SCANNER and i lost the installation CD. i found a site to download the driver or whatever off of and now the scanner is supposedly installed into my computer. My problem is that i dont know what to do now. I dont know how to open up the scanner program so that i can actually use the scanner. someone show me the way. thanx


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 25, 2006)

Do a search on google...it's quite and easy find.  Most download sites lead to driveguide.com.  The username there is drivers, password is all.  Disregard the stuff about the password's about to expire, they just want to you sign up for their service...


----------



## ilovenikes (Mar 25, 2006)

ya i went through all of that stuff already. im finished with the process of downloading the driver onto my computer. i am at the end very end of these steps in this link right here (http://www.primax.nl/documents/xpmedocs/19200english.htm). now that i have everything downloaded and all of that i have no clue where to open up the scanner program on my computer even though i already have completely downloaded the driver. where do i go on my computer to open up the FU621D Flatbed Scanner program on my computer?


----------



## DCIScouts (Mar 29, 2006)

That probably just installed only the drivers to allow the scanner to function with the computer.  This will default to the Windows interface for use.  If you specifically would like to use the Scanner Program, you'd probably need to contact the manufacturer, or look on their website...


----------

